# Ethanol--the rest of the story?



## zealot (Feb 6, 2006)

On Thursday I heard Paul Harvey on the Rest of the Story telling about alcohol fuels, such as ethanol. He told about how the switch from alcohol to petrol-based fuels happened, and how they might switch back. He started to read a statement from a research representative on the subject, but then the station cut off Paul Harvey for the next segment of the news. What did the statemetn say?


----------



## KCM (Sep 26, 2005)

zealot said:


> On Thursday I heard Paul Harvey on the Rest of the Story telling about alcohol fuels, such as ethanol. He told about how the switch from alcohol to petrol-based fuels happened, and how they might switch back. He started to read a statement from a research representative on the subject, but then the station cut off Paul Harvey for the next segment of the news. What did the statemetn say?



I listened to that while driving to a worksite. I didn't pay a whole lot of attention to every detail, but 'the rest of the story' was that the entire story was actually talked about and statements made during the year 1918.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

LOL

I like Paul Harvey.


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

Ethanol could easily supply all our needs if

the population was 1/10th. as large

or if

our per capita consumption was 1/10th. as large, kind of like 1918

but then our domestic petroleum production would be sufficient to last pretty much from now on.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

hillsidedigger said:


> Ethanol could easily supply all our needs if
> 
> the population was 1/10th. as large
> 
> ...


...and if we were willing to pay more for it than hydro carbon based fuels.


----------



## mrvgs (Feb 13, 2007)

When I was a kid I had a go-kart that had a Mac 90 engine( 4 stroke I think) that ran on alcohol. I know one of the problems was that if it were to catch on fire it would be difficult to see the fire. With the technology we have today why is it we can't build an engine to run on alcohol? Can this be done for autos? What do you guys think?


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

mrvgs said:


> With the technology we have today why is it we can't build an engine to run on alcohol? Can this be done for autos? What do you guys think?


I think you're janking our collective chain.  
http://www.prostartracecars.com/


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Of course.

It was done in 1900.

The automobile manufacturers in Brazil have been making E100 cars since 1993.

"Zap Obvio" is one of the models they have been trying to get imported into the US.


----------



## mrvgs (Feb 13, 2007)

Steve L. said:


> I think you're janking our collective chain.
> http://www.prostartracecars.com/


Read the next reply by ET1-SS. The basics of the engine is to create an explosion so if you have a fuel to do that you can run an engine.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Maybe the problem is the length of the chain?


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

mrvgs said:


> Read the next reply by ET1-SS. The basics of the engine is to create an explosion so if you have a fuel to do that you can run an engine.


I don't understand the above reply. 

You wrote - 


> With the technology we have today why is it we can't build an engine to run on alcohol?


You also wrote - 


> When I was a kid I had a go-kart that had a Mac 90 engine( 4 stroke I think) that ran on alcohol.


The answer to your question is - we can, we have and we do. We've had 'em for over a hundred years! You already know this. Heck, you used to _drive_ one. Why _wouldn't_ I think that you were teasing?


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

???

I saw the link, I looked it over, it showed about what I expected it to show.

Automobiles that run on alcohol.

Like I said, that was much more popular around 1900 - 1920


----------



## mrvgs (Feb 13, 2007)

What is the problem? Do you answer every question with a smart a.. answer? I only asked a question. If you don't have an answer than don't reply with sarcasim. Is this your power play and how you prove your a bad a.. cause I'm to old to do this crap and if this is the way it's done here see ya and have fun playing with yourself. Mrvgs.


----------



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

ET1 SS said:


> Of course.
> 
> It was done in 1900.
> 
> ...


Actually, we were driving an E100 Brazilian car in the late 1980's. Nice littel car too. They had a small gas tank, and a switch to start with the gas if it was really cold outside. Not necessary much down there, but worked real well.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

mrvgs said:


> What is the problem? Do you answer every question with a smart a.. answer? I only asked a question. If you don't have an answer than don't reply with sarcasim. Is this your power play and how you prove your a bad a.. cause I'm to old to do this crap and if this is the way it's done here see ya and have fun playing with yourself. Mrvgs.


The "way it's done here" has to do with respect for everyone involved. And if you don't like them and can't ignore them, the next rule is to "be nice". If someone is not "being nice" you can use the triangle with the explanation point in the corner of all the posts to report the post to a moderator.

I am glad you joined the forum MRVGS, but as a general piece of advice, don't let it or anyone get under your skin. On an open forum anyone can reply to what you post. Hope you stick around, really, but relax a bit.

Wishing you the best,


----------



## mrvgs (Feb 13, 2007)

ZealYouthGuy said:


> The "way it's done here" has to do with respect for everyone involved. And if you don't like them and can't ignore them, the next rule is to "be nice". If someone is not "being nice" you can use the triangle with the explanation point in the corner of all the posts to report the post to a moderator.
> 
> I am glad you joined the forum MRVGS, but as a general piece of advice, don't let it or anyone get under your skin. On an open forum anyone can reply to what you post. Hope you stick around, really, but relax a bit.
> 
> Wishing you the best,


ZealYouth Guy thanks for your reply. I am in plenty of forums on various subjects and if somebody ask a question they really have no answer for or maybe may find out some new information to get sarcasim is childish. I am not am expert on this issue and asked a question that someone might have an answer. I could just ignor those kind of post but ya know after awhile you get tired of taking the back side of the bull and just have to let them know about it. Most forums have a naysayer of negitive input spot and those people can live there and let the other people who really like the civil discussion and fact find enjoyable. That was one of my first post and if that's the waty people here responde to a question I can go the investment forums ect.. instead of here. I found this site in hopes of one day maybe building an off the grid home. Again thanks for the welcome instead of trying to make a person feel like a fool for asking a question. Mrvgs.


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

mrvgs said:


> What is the problem? Do you answer every question with a smart a.. answer?...


Sorry, man. I _thought_ I was responding to a JOKE. Excuse me.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

mrvgs, I do not understand your question?

Engines have been made to run on ethanol, methanol, gasoline, butanol, and many other things. Each one is different, but with the right timing, compression, and fuel porting, will work great.

Indy race cars had run on methanol alcohol for years (this is the type you can not see burning), this year they are running on 100% ethanol alcohol - less corrosive & more BTU & less bad for the environment type of alcohol.

So - yes. The answer to your question is yes, we can build engines that run on alcohol. Some of the first spark internal engines made were designed on ethanol - because of course not much gasoline was available.

I'm missing the point to your question tho - since you did say you already have used such an engine yourself? I guess you should have known the answer????? Your question did seem like it was posed as a joke. I don't think anyone was trying to disrespect you - your question was rather confusing?

Could you explain what it is you are asking, so that we all may reply & discuss it better?

In my state about every 20 miles there is a gas station selling E85 - 85% ethanol. That's pretty close to an ethanol engine.

Brazil has I think more 100% ethanol (alcohol) engines than gasoline engines.

What is it you would like to know about alcohol engines - and which type of alcohol?

--->Paul


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

mrvgs,

Welcome to the forum.

Just ignore the likes of Steve L. He jumped all over me in a similiar manner on one of my posts. Where he lives, the "Finger Lakes Region", is appropriately named;-)

I like Paul Harvey too. He gets you thinking and then hits you with a twist. Kind of a modern day Will Rogers.


RF


----------

